# Feux Coeur Francais, Australian Hop?



## dj1984 (21/4/11)

I downloaded a beersmith hop update and this was one of the hops, anyone seen or used these befor?? says it was released in 2010.


----------



## Maple (21/4/11)

linky

Also, Prickly Moses may have played with this variety...


----------



## sirhendo (22/4/11)

;-)


----------



## Wolfy (22/4/11)

sirhendo said:


> ;-)


Does that mean you can get me a cutting/rhizome to grow at home next year?


----------



## sirhendo (22/4/11)

Unfortunately no. It does mean that we have passed the strain onto the owner of the plant breeder rights of a famous US hop in the hope that this breed can be produced in commercial quantities. Our US-based friend loved this hop so much he's going to do some more research on it.

And that's pretty much all I can say about that for now....hence the ;-)


----------



## dj1984 (22/4/11)

Dogfish head?


----------



## Amin (22/4/11)

Prickly Moses seem to know something about it.


----------



## winkle (22/4/11)

Its as Aussie as,
struth votre aroglisseur est plein d'anguilles,
ocker.


----------



## Bizier (22/4/11)

I am keen to know more.


----------



## Amin (22/4/11)

winkle said:


> Its as Aussie as,
> struth votre aroglisseur est plein d'anguilles,
> ocker.


eels in beer? sounds a bit silly to me, Bruce.


----------



## sirhendo (23/4/11)

Bizier said:


> I am keen to know more.



It's a super super secret squirrel project at the moment...I'd love to say more but see my post above.

Cheers!

Hendo


----------

